
About 40% of Europe’s “AI companies” don’t use any AI at all - hauk66
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/613078/about-40-of-europes-ai-companies-dont-actually-use-any-ai-at-all/
======
headalgorithm
This has been going on for some time. To see if you have a viable product it
is easier to use humans than spend years building a workable AI solution.

See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17477768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17477768)
for a similar story.

~~~
hauk66
Thanks, was hoping for some HN insight on the issue. Good read.

